# Deer season



## Jim (Sep 21, 2021)

Is anyone getting ready for Deer season? I'm getting the itch to get out there and walk around the woods. This year I'm not going to be in a tree stand. Spot, stalk and track if there's some snow.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm looking forward to the VT muzzleloading season using one of the flintlock longrifles I've built. We'll be camping out for a full week in a period camp, woo hoo!

....


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 21, 2021)

Awesome. Every time I see your hunting camp photos, I expect to see Teddy Roosevelt stick his head out.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm so jealous DaleH! Please report back on the week.


----------



## silentbravo (Sep 26, 2021)

It is coming up real quick isn't it?

I'm trying to put together a new rifle setup for this year, it's going to be tight though with a completely new setup, rifle, scope, etc. Will have to have a nice weekend to sight it in.


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2021)

silentbravo said:


> It is coming up real quick isn't it?
> 
> I'm trying to put together a new rifle setup for this year, it's going to be tight though with a completely new setup, rifle, scope, etc. Will have to have a nice weekend to sight it in.



Very cool! Let us know how it goes. What is the setup?


----------



## silentbravo (Sep 27, 2021)

Ruger American Predator in .308
https://ruger.com/products/americanRiflePredator/specSheets/6974.html

Has the 18" barrel with a threaded end, which I hope to toss a "muffler" on there. It takes about a year in processing to actually own one though... so maybe next year I will have one.

The scope is supposed to come in tomorrow, a ZEISS Conquest V4 4-16 power. Once I have that in hand I will measure for scope rings, probably going with Seekins Precision rings.

I never had a new off the shelf gun, just a few given to me for use. If the gun shoots well, may give it a new stock as well. These Ruger Americans are cheap, but have a lot of praise on their accuracy. Of course the cheapness is still there, a bit of a rough action, all plastic and flimsy stock, cheap feeling plastic magazines, plastic trigger guard, etc. For a brush beater some of that plastic is just fine though, won't be to worried about banging it up haha.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah, getting geared up for bow season, which is already open, but I'm really not big on early season, it's still 90 degrees here. I usually don't start to get serious until the second week of October.

Got my food plots planted but it was about 2 weeks later than they should've been. They're up and growing though, hopefully they'll put on some good growth before first frost. Fall plots are always a gamble because it can be so dry here.

I got my new arrows assembled, nock tuned. Just need to fletch them and make sure they shoot good with broadheads. Went with Kudopoints this year, since Magnus is way backed up and 2 months behind on orders. 

I will rifle hunt too, but archery and muzzleloader are more fun to me. I have a cheap CVA inline, that thing will flat out shoot. Nailed a 10 pointer last winter at 140 yards with it.


----------



## Zum (Sep 30, 2021)

Ive been in my stand every evening for the last 2 an a half weeks. Lots of does,fawns and 1 little spike but nothing to get my heart rate up yet. Still warm(not 90 warm) and the fn mosquito are driving me crazy but it only takes 1 night to get lucky. I only used my bow last season, probably going do the same this year.


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Oct 20, 2021)

90 days post double lung transplant - first time in over 50 years I won't be able to hunt; per Doctors ...... but I'm planning on being out there listening to the hounds giving chase, and socializing with the gang. Another reason I found this site ..... to occupy my time in the shop with the tin boat build, when the weather does not suit. Good luck Guys/Gals ..... shoot straight!!!


----------



## HANGEYE (Nov 3, 2021)

Great time with one of my grand daughters last year. Hoping for a repeat.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 3, 2021)

Zowie!


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2021)

Huge buck! Praying for a repeat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Nov 4, 2021)

That's a bruiser and a dandy rack, hard to tell by a pic,, but looking at the body I would guess over 200 dressed!


----------



## HANGEYE (Nov 4, 2021)

You can see by the mount it was a big deer. 242#


----------



## silentbravo (Nov 4, 2021)

Monster buck, most of us dream of coming across that size.


----------



## silentbravo (Nov 19, 2021)

Drew blood with the new setup this week. Took a doe about 80yds, hit exactly where I wanted. This scope is amazing.

Here's the setup.
Ruger American Predator in .308
Zeiss Conquest V4 4-16x 
Seekins Precision Low 30mm Rings



Looking for a buck now.

Also I saw this one on facebook a while back and lmao.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2021)

That's a great setup you have there.


----------



## C&amp;K (Nov 25, 2021)

Three more days in the gun deer season here in Wisconsin. We’re not real big into deer hunting but I got a little 6 pointer on opening morning and wife got a pretty nice 8 pointer about an hour later. We had about an inch of snow on opening weekend. It is only 12 degrees here now and no snow. So the deer hunting has slowed way down. Not many hunters going out.


----------



## silentbravo (Nov 27, 2021)

I took this beautiful guy yesterday. First 10 point, so excited  
I have a big 9 point and big 8 and plenty of smaller, but it was finally time to get the 10+ . I've been wanting one for several years.










Walked from the truck like I have many times before down a big clearcut hill, but went straight into the big timber this time instead of down a small road further away from main road where I usually enter the timber. Was walking very slowly and working my way up a ridge, glassing every few feet. I was into the trees maybe 100yds from where I entered and snuck up on him in his bed. He was facing directly away, never had a clue in the world I was there. He had a doe further up the ridge, didn't see her til after the shot. The buck fever was intense, was about 30 yd freehand shot. Bullet went where it was supposed to and where I wanted it to. This gun has been great, and the scope amazing. Very thankful.

Good luck to everyone still out there!

Muzzleloader elk starts next week, only about 4 days hunt for cows.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2021)

Congratulations, that is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Nov 28, 2021)

Congratulations


SB, really nice deer!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## HANGEYE (Nov 28, 2021)

Very nice, congratulations


----------



## silentbravo (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks. I know I am quite thankful to have had the opportunity. His meat will feed the family throughout the year.


----------

